# I really love watching the 'Bob and Brad' videos on YouTube



## Ceege (Jun 5, 2021)

This One Simple Exercise Can Greatly Improve Your Balance




 via @YouTube

I got some great tips from this one that is helping me with my lower back problem:
Eight Everyday Habits Harming Your Spine (Neck & Back) 



 via @YouTube

More....
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bob+and+brad


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes I have them on my 'favourites'.. they're great for helping with my knee and back probs, saves me loads of money going to the Physiotherapist


----------



## Irwin (Jun 5, 2021)

Not to be mistaken for Bob and Doug McKenzie. Take off, you hoser.

It's funny, I did a search for exercise videos for seniors two days ago, and their videos came up. They crack me up.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 6, 2021)

I watch them all the time. Their videos are the first ones I go to when I have a problem. I even bought their FitGlide thing for exercise from my chair and it works just like they say.


----------



## Della (Jun 13, 2021)

I love those guys!  They remind me of an old comedy duo called "Bob and Ray."


----------

